# Knob on pfish



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was reading threads on pfish and a guy has a thread about his spilo being a whimp. anyways, he posts this statement.

"A lot of people on here think the RHOMBEUS <-hope that is spelled right, lol, is the BLACK piranha and it is NOT. It is actually the white piranha. Niger is the black. I even see the online fish stores like aquascape and shark aquarium selling the "blacks" when they are actually whites and not as agressive as the actual NIGER."

so I pm'ed him:

"Actually there is no such thing as a s. niger. black piranha and white piranha are the same thing, s. rhombeus. Thought I would give you the heads up."

he writes back:

"Hmmm thats funny, the scientific name is in all the fish books, maybe you need to study some. Thanks"

I write back:

"Why dont you ask the question. Is there such a thing as a s. niger? and you will find that all the books are out dated and are giving completely false information. I was just trying to be nice and let you know over the pm before you made a biger ass of yourself trying to talk about a species that doesnt exist.
your welcome."

This is what he writes back:

"shibbyshibbyshibbyshibby off dick face, you school boy punk"

I replied:

"Interesting response for such an "educated" man. I am including a few links to the most up to date information with regards to piranha species. On the first page about S. Niger if you read the entire page you will see that it is not a valid species. The second link about S. Rhombeus, you will see the common names are black and white piranha. You should do a little more research before you tell someone else too. The web sight is very informative, thought you might be interested in this information. And just so you know, I have not been a "school boy punk" for about 13 years."

I gave him links to franks pages."

Just thought I would share, you try to help some people and they just cant accept it.

Sorry for the long post.

later


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL, even I knew that!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you believe he'll understand what Frank has written on his website? I mean, he doesn't sound like the sharpest tool in the shed to me









Oh, and Jeff, next time just post it in his thread: he would have made an ass out of himself in front of everyone


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am going to right now, You will see it at the top so you should post in it also. The thread is "gold p behavior"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And I thought public executions were banned in the USA


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Rofl, man that's classic.







I just love it when people go on a message board for advice and don't end up taking it. Kinda defeats the purpose eh?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the replies on pfish, this should get real fun if he ever replies.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I surely hope so


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I hate know it alls, we were just trying to help


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey link us up to the goods man, everyone needs a good laugh.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pfish thread

I hope this works, this is were I am the moron


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll post there now.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I changed my name on there to spilo_13...i couldn't get piranha 13 working


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

hey grosse gurke......do you know his email? I 've reregistered and everything but i cant log in. I'll post here everything that wsa said. Oh yea and can you PM him and tell him to come here to post thta kind of sh*t.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just using the pm, I was not using his e-mail so I dont know what it is. You could look at his profile and see if it is therel. 
Sorry didnt notice you could not log in. I looked at his profile and all it says is "IM A DUMB ASS" but does not give his e-mail. I dont think he will respond to me or the thread anyways because he has been on since I pm'd him and posted.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

He's probably too embarrased after making an ass of himself.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good old Jason, 
he replied!!!!!!
So I had to slam him again, will he never learn.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that was one hilarious thread







What a dumbass








But I'm deeply insulted: he called me a 15-year old









I'll see if I can stir stuff up a little more....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Man, that was one hilarious thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your insulted
















I cant wait until I see what you say, you never cease to amaze me with your witty come backs.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, I was quite occupied in the Lounge (damn expectations







), and haven't found anything to mow that guy down, but I'm working on it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I was hoping i was gonna get to that guy first when i first saw that post... my name still wont work though


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that boy is a knob some people just dont learn the stupid thing is he said he had kept p's for 15 years i think that must have been when he read any info on p's last .
if someone pointed that out to me i would go and check the info again before showing myself up like that .
did you also notice noone else picked up on what was happening or backed you up apart from the psople who had seen it on here well i am about to go and add my own post to that one see you in a few minutes.............dixon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I was hoping i was gonna get to that guy first when i first saw that post... my name still wont work though


 Your account's messed up? Fire Josh an email and he'll fix it up for you.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I gave him my 2 cents too. some people never learn, they are too busy being a know it all.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

What are you talking about? His info is from a book 30 years old, so it MUST be true. Some people!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't believe how he kept coming back for more. He just kept giving the most mature (can you sense my sarcasm) remarks about others' maturity. I believe he even said something along the lines of everyone being 15 year old school boys running the internet!







Maybe he'll chill out now and try to be a little more open to suggestion, or should I say the truth.

Joe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think he's gone, he hasn't replyed back.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hey no more problems neo, everything is working great now thanks!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I PM'd him, well first I sent it to the wrong person, and made a friend, but then I got it to the right guy, he was such a twathead!, and he seemd a bit confused as to why he had recieved so many PMs on this topic, I really didn't like the way that he slanderd some fish sellers on the public forums using completly false information.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is another example of people who believe what they read in books and refuse to accept that they could possibly be mistaken. My original intention was just to let him know that his statements were false (via pm) so he could check into it and realize his mistake. The fallout he brought on himself by being a total ass.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

He must have been drunk because the name of the fish is Genus Serrasalmus or it is also scientifically called Serrasalmus Rhombeus as refered to ( S. niger)
...either way the common name for this (1) fish is either BLACK PIRANHA, WHITE PIRANHA, RED-EYED PIRANHA
... just a bunch of names. that it is why it is easy to confuse, and god knows how many other names people have called them out there in the feild. I dont mind correcting people if they do not understand that perfectly fine. But to refuse such valid information is just proving they are olbivious to the real world of fish


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

your accuseing people of eing drunk? well i guess your giving him the uperhand and not calling him dumb


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Yea I saw that A-Holes comment. What an arrogant bastard. I mean he came out accussing George of selling White Piranhas as Blacks. He was so sure of himself you'd of thought he was working along side Frank of OPFE the whole time. That prick really peed me off.


----------

